# Sprout like Thingy



## xfrogx (Jul 5, 2006)

These things just now started to pop up in my cobalt viv, there was about 6 of them out of nohwere that popped up. there is only one left because the frogs trampled them. and the one that is left is up to 2 inches tall now. there like a yellowish orange color.








sorry for the crapy pics but I suck at the whole photography thing.


----------



## xfrogx (Jul 5, 2006)

Anybody?


----------



## Joshchan (Apr 30, 2006)

Some kind of little mushroom. Couldn't say what genus though.


----------



## zaroba (Apr 8, 2006)

have patience 


they could be mushrooms. but it looks more like a part of the moss.
see little things like that growing out of moss in the wild all the time.
no clue what they are. maybe a flower, but i've never heard of moss flowering.


----------



## xfrogx (Jul 5, 2006)

zaroba said:


> have patience
> 
> 
> they could be mushrooms. but it looks more like a part of the moss.
> ...


Ive never had anything like this come out of my moss, I did switch to a different moss, so thats prolly what it is. Its a pretty cool looking thing so hopefully my dudes wont trample this one. I would like to see it in its full grown form. But if theres anyone else that might have an idea please throw it out there.


----------



## glowfrog (May 3, 2006)

I think it's part of moss reproduction. I think it is where moss spores come from. I may be wrong, but that's what it looks like to me.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Since there's just one of the, probably not part of the moss reproduction, but only time will tell. Usually they'll be very dense over an are of the moss. I vote for a fungi or sort, but that's all I can offer. No clue what it's name is. Another clue about what it could be is how it breaks. Moss reproduction thingys are more like string, where they might break internally, but not actually seperate. Mushrooms will just feel spungy then break apart.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Thats a small 'shroom.

Moss do not have flowers, what you guys are thinking of is the sporophyte - the capsule structure that holds and eventually releases the spores (in constrast to a flowering plants' seeds). Here is a good picture of moss sporophytes.


----------



## xfrogx (Jul 5, 2006)

well they knocked this one down too. There were a few more but during feeding there is no mercy. so i'll see if a few more turnup. Thanks for the info by the way.


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

Yeah, I had the exact same thing growing on my moss of my last tank. Its really looked like a mushroom.


----------



## Steve (Apr 8, 2006)

Yeah, i'm going for a shroom too, I used to get them in my tinc tank a lot. They would appear one evening, be fully grown by the following morning then dead and shrinking by lunch and then completely disappeared by dinner. Life for them really was 'too short'.

Steve


----------



## SusannahJoy (Jul 3, 2006)

hey i had two os those moss sporophytes in my tank! nifty. i was wondering what they were.

no clue about your little mushroom though, sorry!


----------



## xfrogx (Jul 5, 2006)

I had a few more pop up in one of my froglett tanks, And I am using the same new moss in this one so Im guess it must be stagnant until it reaches the right enviroment


----------

